# RecoveryGuide - Updated 22nd of Nov 2011



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

thank you so much for that. i am im the middle of a terrible dp/dr, and have been using alchohol as an escape (bad idea).

I have also been diagnosed with adrenal fatugue, and have some supplements i am taking. I didn't know about the vitamin c thing, that's so good to know.

I try to only look at the positive stories on here, there are so many terrible ones. I really appreciate you posting.

Jojo


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## bungalow (Sep 25, 2010)

dude, that's awesome. i think that's about as close to a comprehensive DP recovery guide as it gets. 
you said to avoid stimulants...do you notice caffeine making a big difference to how you feel?


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## nuncle (Jan 5, 2011)

Great post, I really resonate with the wholistic and comprehensive approach. Did you experience any visual disturbances as a result of your dp/dr? If so, what were they and have those vanished?

best!


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Great.

I Agree with almost 100% of everything.


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great post, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

I bet the majority of people on here were very stressed out whether conscious of it or not before they developed this. I can only speak from my experience of it being caused by a combination of BAD brain fog fatigue, over-exercise, alcohol/weed, general exhaustion, not being in control of my life in general, pre-disposition to ocd/panic etc. Thats why I believe a lot of people have trouble getting out of this condition is because to already be suffering from a GREAT deal of stress (physical, mental, emotional etc.), then to have something like dp/dr come along and tear your world down is very very very frustrating, confusing, draining...Great post, it's a nice balanced approach. If only I knew that I had a predisposition for this, as I am now 44, but had a burnout spell when I was 22yrs old,where I experienced DP & DR, which took me 1 1/2 to recover & lead a relatively normal life again. When reading your post,I related totally to how my approach was then, just to accept, and deal with the incremental recovery,as some days were really bad.

I went through a divorce in 2006,and kinda lost it,where my whole world was shattered, and unfortunately got caught up in a reckless cycle of drinking, and took weed one night in Jan 2007, which blew me into a 3 hour panic attack...it was like the pinnacle of my anxiety condition mixed historically with OCD behaviour & co-morbid depression...

It's been 4 1/2 years now of trying to recover, trying everything...weird though, I have not been able to go back to accepting the condition like I did back when I was younger, as there are more responsibilities one has when you are older, especially being a father of a child, and having to keep up a seriously stressful job.

Sometimes, I just wish I could stop the world for a moment to be able to recover,but thats an unrealistic expectation I suppose.When one has DP/DR and all you are trying to do is keep up with everything...it's not that easy to allow for that recovery...

I think, what comes out in your post,is that it takes discipline to recover, but also acceptance of the condition, and belief that one is going to recover.

I just wonder sometimes, if age does make a big difference,i.e. it took me 18 months to fully recover when I was 22, now being 44, and it's 4 1/2 years later, but still not recovered, and wonder if that be an indication that when older,the body does not have the resources to recover that quickly?

Anyway, there is one thing in life, and that is hope. My biggest goal is that my child is now just over 1 years old now, and I pray that by the time he is a young boy, that I have recovered, as that is my biggest goal, to be "in the moment" with him as a father...(-:


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats on your recovery and it was very helpful reading your post~I wish the best for all of us!


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your replys, if anyone has had any success with this in regards to fatigue etc. or made any progress it would be good to hear.
cheers, colors


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think age has much to do with recovery. I got DP when I was 13 and it's only going away now, 11 years later.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Once you've recovered have you been able to go back to drinking or smoking and feel fine????


----------



## Snivlem (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the honest and helpful post! I relate and agree to many of the things mentioned being helpful, whether it's mindset or the way you treat your body. It's a bummer to see so many people that say it's impossible to feel any better, since that conviction is probably the main thing keeping them from seeing any progress. I've had DP/DR for a little more than 10 years (not really sure, the DP makes it rather confusing), and just found out about the condition less than a week ago (I haven't made much attempt to diagnose or help myself until recently, so don't be discouraged by the 10 year thing). It's impossible to fully relate and understand how other people feel, but mine feels fairly severe. It has persisted 24/7 for that whole length of years, and it has majorly effected my ability to reason, think, and communicate with myself and others. I'm not even sure if brain fog is the right term; I feel like mental retardation might be more accurate, in terms of how my brain feels day to day. Anyways, since finding this site and being able to put a face on the monster that has plagued me, I've become completely determined to come out of this. Not hoping, but really knowing that it is going to happen. And you know what? I already feel a little more clear than I did a week ago. Not a whole lot, but enough to be encouraged. I've been eating super healthy and trying not to let my brain go into "sleep mode", where I space out visually and mentally and get into a funk. It gave me a couple headaches at first, and it's very hard to monitor your own brain when the thing that you're trying to keep track of is a thing that is practically shutting your brain off, but if you want it bad enough you will do what is needed. Thanks again for the good advice and the positive story, I'll meet you there soon!


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## 39417 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dawg you da shitt ily for posting this


----------



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

I think this is the first post I've come across since I've been a member on this site where there's no negativity involved with this post!

Thanks for being so detailed and willing to help others out and give us hope. Every time I get a little down and out I only come back to this post to read it because I find it the most encouraging and the most genuine. I wish you all the best and I'm happy that you found your way out and I know you came out stronger and more mature and I don't think none of us here are going to take anything for granted again because this allows us to appreciate more and know that your situation could always be worst!

God bless


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

are you 100%?


----------

